# Gnome und Internet



## Sethos (2. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die Suche in den diversen Foren keine rechte Antwort ergab....

Ich habe soeben, wieder einmal ;-) SuSE 9.0 aufgesetzt und mir diesesmal neben KDE auch GNOME gegönnt... aus Neugier und so...
Und im KDE war es auch kein Problem eine funktionierende ISDN Verbindung aufzubauen...
Nun kann ich ja beim Login auswählen, daß ich Gnome als Oberfläche haben möchte...
Im wesentlichen finde ich die gleichen Anwendungen wie unter KDE... und noch das eine oder andere dazu... aber ich finde keine gnome-variante des "kinternet"... !?
Wie kann ich dort eine ISDN-Verbindung aufbauen?
(auf der Kommandozeile mit "isdnctrl dial ippp0" scheint zu klappen...
aber wenn ich dazu z.B. Mozilla starte, findet dieser keine Verbindung!)

Wahrscheinlich ist es ganz einfach...
wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge?  

besten Dank im Voraus

Manfred


----------

